# DeWalt DW618PK or Porter-Cable 893PK?



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Hello,

I recently posted a question as to which router to choose between the Bosch 1617EVSPK and the Bosch 1619EVS for table mounting. Since then, I’ve seen many reviews of the 1617EVSPK on the web, and even though most are very complimentary of the performance of the unit, many cite failure problems with the unsealed switch when used under a table. From emails and conversations with Bosch customer service, I have learned that the switch problem has been corrected and that the newer units are manufactured with sealed switches, but unfortunately I cannot find any of the newer units at my local home centers, and Bosch will not sell to me directly. 

Even though I have been told by Bosch that, in the event of a failure of the switch, they would replace it, I would prefer not to encounter a switch failure in the middle of a routing project. Because of this, I have been looking at two other 2 ¼ HP dual base routers, the DeWalt DW618PK and the Porter-Cable 893PK. Both appear to be nice units, and both will fit the Bosch RA1171 router table that I have, so I'm interested in getting one of these two. 

If anyone has a preference or other significant information that might help me choose between the DeWalt DW618PK and the Porter-Cable 893PK, would you please comment? I’m really more interested in the fixed base application for my router table than I am in the handheld plunge base mode, although I do expect to use the plunge base from time to time. 

Louis


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

First off, cast aside your Bosch phobia. They had one batch of defective switches over a year ago and chances of you getting a defective unit are very small. I bought two Bosch 1617's and they have been trouble free. My buddy also bought a 1617 and no problems. Out of the brands you mentioned the Bosch is top rated followed by the PC and then the DeWalt. Not included in the testing was the new Hitachi but it is based on the 1617 design and in the link I posted for you available at a cost of $87. Members have reported they are very happy with this unit. Since it is less than half the price of the other brands through this special offer and actually includes more features such as the guide bushings this is by far the best deal.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

You might want to look at this post:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=2674
It looks like DeWalt is getting out of routers... 

Good luck on your search.

Ed


----------



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Hello,
Thanks for the quick reply and the info. I don't doubt what you say, but based on what the Bosch rep told me, the "good" switch serial numbers start with H587. I can only find the 1617EVSPK at my Lowe's stores (our local Home Depots don't carry them), and all of the display units at Lowe's have serial numbers lower than H587. When I talked to the Bosch rep and told her what serial numbers I found on the displays, she stated that those were in fact, the units before the switch changeover. Since Lowe's won't let me open the shrinkwrapped cartons to inspect the serial numbers, I have no way to be sure that the units inside are the new ones. 
Louis


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

I have no experience with the DeWalt at all, but do have the PC 890 series and really like it - I know there's alot of really good and experienced folks here who lean towards the Bosch, and when I purchased I was down to deciding between the Bosch or the PC - I went with the PC because I liked the travel and action on the fine height adjustment better, but that's just me. Motor switching from fixed to plunge is quick and easy - only takes a few seconds - the combo is well worth it for my purposes. If you go with PC, I would suggest getting the through the table height adjustment tool (included with the 895) - you still have to reach under to release the lock, but I just simply like the feel of adjusting the height from above the table more - for some reason I feel like I'm more accurate that way. At any rate, that's my take on the PC. Looks like you've been doing your homework, so I'm sure whatever you ultimately decide will be a winner for you.
There was a recall on the PC890 series - there are threads here on that - but they have not been shipping the affected serial numbers for quite some time now - just print out the recall notice and carry it with you when you shop to make sure you're not getting one from some old stock.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

LBrandt, have you considered looking for a store that just sells tools? Something like an "ACE" Hardware or a similar store. 
Now, between Bosch an PC, I've heard nothing but good reviews on both. 

Ken


----------



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Ken, Well, that's not a bad idea, but unfortunately no retailer (except Lowe's and Home Depot) in my area sells any of the routers that I listed. 
Louis


----------

